# Pokélaughs



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 23, 2015)

*Pokélaughs*

Basically, post funny images, stories, and videos, etcetera, that are Pokemon related.


Here's one of my favorite Filmcow videos... Obama's Terrible Secret.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pELWd_C5-kQ

Apparently the 2013 Government shutdown happened because of Pokemon cards?


----------

